# Custom Fender Kit



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Would u recon this is a good idea, you would be able to buy a set of 2 fenders, they will come with sides like the one shown in the top picture, the sides will be mostly covered, then you would be able to draw out your design and then cut it out with and angle grinder/ jig saw, you can design anything.

Good idea, Yes/No
How much would u pay for a set $$$
Comments Please


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i would pay yes


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

good idea :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

what price would u pay for somethin like this


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

thats a good idea man :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

90


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

good idea-yes
how much $-not sure depends on design


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

you draw out you own design, and cut it


----------



## rabbit (Jul 8, 2005)

HOW MUCH $ AND HOW LONG WILL TAKE 2 GET THEM


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I'm lookin around febuary, i have to wait till i get back form holidays, and Downlow Kustoms will be selling them for me


----------



## sergio187 (Mar 25, 2004)

if its a design and cut type i think its a great idea i think they would sell fast maybe show a pic of what uve done so far prolly sell even faster


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

well this is the design i did, but i didnt use the new style of mold, i wish i did now coz i have a shit design, but here is a design


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

looks good homie


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Dec 26 2005, 07:02 PM~4487826
> *90
> *


to much i think


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Dec 27 2005, 01:49 PM~4488232
> *to much i think
> *


yea i think thats to much aswell


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 08:34 PM~4488582
> *yea i think thats to much aswell
> *


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

yeah these fenders are sick but drawing a set more "killer"...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

another thing i thought of doin is makin flat fenders, i think these are very different, people need to be more differnt, here is an an example


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

This guy already sells them for about $160 a set. I dont know how to get a hold of him but I think he still sells them.

http://lowriderbike.com/bike_tech/03lrbsum_fenderflare/

http://www.track16.com/exhibitions/fat_mark/menu.html

http://lowriderbike.com/bike_tech/02sprlrb_fendertech/


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

im lookin at sellin them for around $50 - $60 a set


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 08:39 PM~4488964
> *im lookin at sellin them for around $50 - $60 a set
> *


Plus shipping from whereever you are right?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 09:39 PM~4488964
> *im lookin at sellin them for around $50 - $60 a set
> *


$50 is what i was thinking is a fair price


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

yeah, those guys are hard to get a hold of


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

if its gonna happin, DownLow Kustom will be selling them and makin them from where he is, so shipping wont be bad


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Not an entirely bad idea. If they are the whole fenders then 50 bucks isnt a bad deal either. If they are just the side pieces that you would have to weld to the fender still then its not really worth the time and then 50 bucks is far too much. Afterall...if you need to have the panels welded to the fender, or do it yourself...there is nothing holding you back from just doing it from scratch. I mean its not hard to trace out a curve on a sheet of 18 gauge and cut it out and weld it to a fender. If these are complete fenders with the side panels, you also have to keep in mind that only beginers will really buy these...cuzz for me I would just do it myself, a few scraps of 18 gauge, a sharpie and some welds arent worth 50 bucks to me. Scrap 18 gauge is gonna be like 5-10 bucks, a sharpy is 2 bucks and the welding isnt gonna cost me anything. so I'm looking at 7-12 dollars plus the pair of fenders...so roughly 27-32 dollars for a set. Not 50 plus shipping. So yes it is a good idea for beginers, but I honestly dont see experianced builders buying these. Another thing to think of is that the begining builders are usually younger kids who dont have lots of spare cash for parts...so 50 bucks for some stock paneled fenders that they still have to cut out might be a bit much...not to mention if they are beginers, there is a pretty good chance that they are gonna fuck up the fender trying to cut it out with an angle grinder. Just some things to think about.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 27 2005, 04:44 PM~4489305
> *Not an entirely bad idea. If they are the whole fenders then 50 bucks isnt a bad deal either. If they are just the side pieces that you would have to weld to the fender still then its not really worth the time and then 50 bucks is far too much. Afterall...if you need to have the panels welded to the fender, or do it yourself...there is nothing holding you back from just doing it from scratch. I mean its not hard to trace out a curve on a sheet of 18 gauge and cut it out and weld it to a fender. If these are complete fenders with the side panels, you also have to keep in mind that only beginers will really buy these...cuzz for me I would just do it myself, a few scraps of 18 gauge, a sharpie and some welds arent worth 50 bucks to me. Scrap 18 gauge is gonna be like 5-10 bucks, a sharpy is 2 bucks and the welding isnt gonna cost me anything. so I'm looking at 7-12 dollars plus the pair of fenders...so roughly 27-32 dollars for a set. Not 50 plus shipping. So yes it is a good idea for beginers, but I honestly dont see experianced builders buying these. Another thing to think of is that the begining builders are usually younger kids who dont have lots of spare cash for parts...so 50 bucks for some stock paneled fenders that they still have to cut out might be a bit much...not to mention if they are beginers, there is a pretty good chance that they are gonna fuck up the fender trying to cut it out with an angle grinder. Just some things to think about.
> *


they are whole fenders, i think it says it says it somewhere, but you say you would rather do it your self


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

50-60 good idea its fair


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea im realy confused, oh well


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

i hit death dealer up i would get that front fender and have sum 1 make me up a rear one so it will match but ozzy good idea keep them coming bro be safe


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

how much is he askin thou?


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

not sure but i saw offers of 20-30$ for 1


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea but thats offer, i dont htink he will take that


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Dec 26 2005, 09:49 PM~4489341
> *they are whole fenders, i think it says it says it somewhere, but you say you would rather do it your self, when u are pm'in Death Dealer about his, when u should just do it your self then  :uh: im confused
> *




Yeah, I PMed Death dealer about his fender because it fits the style I am looking for...that way I dont have to take the time to do that shit myself. I work full time...I start at 7am and usually work 12 hour days...so by the time I get home at 7:30pm I wanna take a shower, drink some beers and eat some dinner...check my e-mail and PM's and go to bed...then do it all over again. So right now I have very little spare time and the spare time I do have I am working on a project for Bone Collector. What do you do all day? Do you work 12 hour days everyday? Are you doing a side project for a client in the very little spare time you have? Cuzz if you are...then you would know why I want that fender from Death Dealer. :uh: 

Look bro...your a cool guy...dont get me wrong...your bike is honestly one of my favorites...but when someone asks me what I think about something...i'm gonna tell em. Life isnt all gumdrops and candycanes...sometimes people will have good shit to say...other times they wont. I told you what I thought...I was honest about it. :angry:


----------



## krewlwun (Sep 2, 2005)

really thats just for 1fender, do you think he wants more for just 1 fender i p/med him but he has not gotten back yet 30 is fair for 1 easy ,they sell pair for 25 or better and your asking 50 right so i think 30 would be fair for 1 anymore its not worth it but let me know if you have custom fenders for sale yet


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 26 2005, 09:44 PM~4489305
> *Not an entirely bad idea. If they are the whole fenders then 50 bucks isnt a bad deal either. If they are just the side pieces that you would have to weld to the fender still then its not really worth the time and then 50 bucks is far too much. Afterall...if you need to have the panels welded to the fender, or do it yourself...there is nothing holding you back from just doing it from scratch. I mean its not hard to trace out a curve on a sheet of 18 gauge and cut it out and weld it to a fender. If these are complete fenders with the side panels, you also have to keep in mind that only beginers will really buy these...cuzz for me I would just do it myself, a few scraps of 18 gauge, a sharpie and some welds arent worth 50 bucks to me. Scrap 18 gauge is gonna be like 5-10 bucks, a sharpy is 2 bucks and the welding isnt gonna cost me anything. so I'm looking at 7-12 dollars plus the pair of fenders...so roughly 27-32 dollars for a set. Not 50 plus shipping. So yes it is a good idea for beginers, but I honestly dont see experianced builders buying these. Another thing to think of is that the begining builders are usually younger kids who dont have lots of spare cash for parts...so 50 bucks for some stock paneled fenders that they still have to cut out might be a bit much...not to mention if they are beginers, there is a pretty good chance that they are gonna fuck up the fender trying to cut it out with an angle grinder. Just some things to think about.
> *


BRAGGER!!! :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2005, 10:09 PM~4489477
> *BRAGGER!!!  :biggrin:
> *



:roflmao: Dont tell me with that trike you have that you cant do something as simple as a paneled fender! :nono:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Dec 26 2005, 10:11 PM~4489483
> *:roflmao: Dont tell me with that trike you have that you cant do something as simple as a paneled fender! :nono:
> *


I have been really busy too. :biggrin: We will see how bad I can fuck up these fenders. :0


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Dec 26 2005, 10:12 PM~4489493
> *I have been really busy too.  :biggrin:  We will see how bad I can fuck up these fenders.  :0
> *




:roflmao: seriously...I still have to build that big ass oven for my powdercoating and I have people waiting for me to do that too! Speaking of powdercoating...what's up with that shit bro...still need more time...cuzz if so, thats cool...just let me know.


----------



## lowrider2NV (Dec 21, 2003)

thats a pretty sweet idea....save some ppl some time...


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok homies this is how it is this is just a idea but if you look at the first pics all you have to do is cut a design on the side of the fender to what you want and bam you have something custom it saves time and money but like i said IDEA yes it will be 2 fenders front and back but how i see it if people do not liek it and think they can do it cheaper then fine but i do not how much we would charge i would liek to charge around $50-$60 plus shipping but like ol boy posted on page one there was people doing this and charging $150 plus shipping come on be you can not save a dumb ass money if they do notg want to save money you know what i mean it kind of like well i can get this parts from this place for 25 but i sale the same part for 15 and he goes to the other place and buys the part lmao but everyone this is still in teh IDEA stage


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 27 2005, 06:31 PM~4489847
> *ok homies this is how it is this is just a idea but if you look at the first pics all you have to do is cut a design on the side of the fender to what you want and bam you have something custom it saves time and money but like i said IDEA yes it will be 2 fenders front and back but how i see it if people do not liek it and think they can do it cheaper then fine but i do not how much we would charge i would liek to charge around $50-$60 plus shipping but like ol boy posted on page one there was people doing this and charging $150 plus shipping come on be you can not save a dumb ass money if they do notg want to save money you know what i mean it kind of like well i can get this parts from this place for 25 but i sale the same part for 15 and he goes to the other place and buys the part lmao but everyone this is still in teh IDEA stage
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## EnchantedDrmzCEO (Aug 8, 2002)

$50 a pair


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

yea something around if we do this i will post a price in feb this is just to see what people think about the idea


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

damn! I want to buy it now!


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

me 2 i want them could i be on of the first peolpe 2 get them


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 27 2005, 05:39 AM~4490242
> *yea something around if we do this i will post a price in feb this is just to see what people think about the idea
> *


Personally,I think you guys should've just done a pair,decided on a price (whether it be high or low to others) and thrown it out there. When you start a buissness,you don't go out and ask potentail customers how much they would pay.They will always give you a low price.Just like everyone else,I like saving some money,but if I like something enough and don't want to hassel doing it myself,I'll pay the price.Alot of peopl would rather pay than go through the trouble of doing it themselves.There's also alot of people that can't built for shit and have to pay to get it done.I think you guys should've thought out your approach on this a little harder.Now you got all these people that might be customers,waiting for you to give them the price they want. :dunno: Just my 2 cents.GOOD LUCK!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

ok he made the topic just to see if people would buy them and how homie just to get a idea and to get people thought on thing unlike other lowrider bike companys i am out for the little guy like eric,eazylowrider,ozzy,R.O.C. ect ect ect so what they think does matter to me yea i could be like teh rest and just come out with it and say hey they are $150 and thats it but i am not like that i am out to make the lowrider movement grow and like we have said before thins is just a IDEA!!!!!!! if we DO it we will put a price out then thanks for everyone thought on this


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 27 2005, 12:12 PM~4491975
> *ok he made the topic just to see if people would buy them and how homie just to get a idea and to get people thought on thing unlike other lowrider bike companys i am out for the little guy like eric,eazylowrider,ozzy,R.O.C. ect ect ect so what they think does matter to me yea i could be like teh rest and just come out with it and say hey they are $150 and thats it but i am not like that i am out to make the lowrider movement grow and like we have said before thins is just a IDEA!!!!!!! if we DO it we will put a price out then thanks for everyone thought on this
> *


i know exactly what you meen,and i applaude you for looking out for the little people.that's exactly what i'm about.i do some airbrushing and tattooing.when and if i charge someone,i put myself in their shoes.i always stay way below than the shops or other people because i know what it's like to be broke at times. that's probably why i'm still one of the little guys but damn proud of what i've done. 
i wasn't trying to dog you homie,it just seems some peoples in here are getting upset without a reason. you guys have a killer idea and hopefully it will work out.who knows,i just might be one of your future customers! GOOD LUCK HOMIES! :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

yea i just wanted to see if people even liked the idea, i know what u mean, well im sure ill approch it differently next time, thanks for the tips


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by chulow95_@Dec 27 2005, 05:01 PM~4494342
> *i know exactly what you meen,and i applaude you for looking out for the little people.that's exactly what i'm about.i do some airbrushing and tattooing.when and if i charge someone,i put myself in their shoes.i always stay way below than the shops or other people because i know what it's like to be broke at times. that's probably why i'm still one of the little guys but damn proud of what i've done.
> i wasn't trying to dog you homie,it just seems some peoples in here are getting upset without a reason. you guys have a killer idea and hopefully it will work out.who knows,i just might be one of your future customers! GOOD LUCK HOMIES!  :thumbsup:
> *


oh it is ok homie it is all good i wish there was a air brush guy where close by here i could ship a frame to to get painted :biggrin:


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

if i can help in any way,don't hesitate to ask.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

can you post up some of your work and where are you at


----------



## chulow95 (Oct 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Dec 27 2005, 04:07 PM~4494388
> *can you post up some of your work and where are you at
> *


right now i'm in utah and i will look for some pics!


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

cool how good are you at air brushing


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

any more greatly appreciated opinions people, ideas?


----------



## 19stratus97 (Oct 17, 2005)

id be down but would rather have most of the work already done...if not, then just post up a how-to


----------



## Lil-Red-Ridin-Hood (Oct 19, 2005)

good idea ozzy :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

You guys should think about doing 2 fenders and also 3 fenders, for those of us building trikes.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i was thinking about that yo 1low i will call you tonight


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

yo you think you can design some for me if you can something like the ones that are on your bike


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

it will cost to much, maybe DLK will sell already cut one's its up to them, if u wanted me to do it, its gonna cost alot, shipping from Aus is a bit expensive :biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

i might sell some alreday pre cut so all they have to do is paint and roll


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by str8clown'n_@Jan 18 2006, 06:35 PM~4653126
> *i might sell some alreday pre cut so all they have to do is paint and roll
> *


WHEN ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO START SELLING THOSE FENDERS


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Jan 18 2006, 06:50 PM~4653182
> *WHEN ARE YOU GUYS GOING TO START SELLING THOSE FENDERS
> *


they already are


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

no not yet, the mold hasnt been made yet, but when i start it should take about 5 or 6 days, just need a fender to make it from, ill organise all this real soon, coz i know alot of you are keen on the idea


----------



## killa lowrider (Mar 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 18 2006, 08:57 PM~4653248
> *no not yet, the mold hasnt been made yet, but when i start it should take about 5 or 6 days, just need a fender to make it from, ill organise all this real soon, coz i know alot of you are keen on the idea
> *


yoo bro I want one pair please!!...pm me please


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Does anyone have any designs i can make, i need to make a test set first, and i wanna make a real crazy design, post up


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

her are some ozzie 
the blue one is my favorite


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

that blue one is real nice, it would suite your bike heaps good


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

My effort.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looks good


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

here is a quick one i did


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

here's one for you socios


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

i got summin big planned  dunno when its gonna get started but boy we are gettin aussie out there on the map!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Got a set of fenders today, i trraded them for a set of the finsihed custom ones...

Will be starting work on them tomorrow


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

here is what im doin for a friend, this is the rough design so far, but it will be close to this

This will be the first set


----------



## wazza213 (Jan 14, 2005)

:biggrin: heres my effort...
[attachmentid=434079]


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Dam, this mite not be happinen anymore, i will have the mold done in a week i guess, but Str8 is not buyin the mold right now, so i can still sell them

Shipping Prices So Far, ill find better prices

Aus Post

$43 Shipping and gets there in 3-10 Business Days
$35 Shipping and gets there in 2 - 4 Weeks
$26 Shipping and it gets ther in 2 - 3 Months


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jan 22 2006, 03:23 AM~4678548
> *here's one for you socios
> *


I got some different ideas for my fenders. Hopefully I can start on those pretty soon.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I can also make these out of carbon fibre too, will be a bit more expensive, and itwont have a perfect pattern like car hoods, but it will be alot lighter, and mite save you money on shipping, ill make one and see what works out...


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Some more progress, the Mold is a 3 Piece Mold, makes it alot easier for me to Gel Coat and Fibreglass, when it comes out of the mold, it will only need a quick little sand, less then 2 minutes work and a light coat of primer and its ready to paint


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Work on the first set should be started on Wedsday. Takes a day for Each Fender


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

looking good ozzie 
keep us posted :thumbsup:


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

hey how you mold work


----------



## Judas Is Rising (Jan 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by jonathant_@Feb 18 2006, 10:03 PM~4877269
> *hey how you mold work
> *


I think with fiberglass


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

This little bit of info would have been handy at the begining of this post. I didnt know these were going to be made out of fiberglass. I would much rather prefer metal.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Always seems like people are against Fibreglass... Metal isnt always the best.


----------



## mackinoz (Aug 21, 2005)

looking good :thumbsup: nice and easy :banghead:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 18 2006, 11:12 PM~4878818
> *Always seems like people are against Fibreglass... Metal isnt always the best.
> *



Your telling people your making custom fenders that all they have to do is cut out thier design. Did you tell them they were going to be fiberglass? Did you tell em that a good bump or twist can crack the glass/bondo or paint? Did you tell em that cutting out fiberglass can be a rough job with lots of nasty dust that will make your lungs bleed? Did you tell em you cant use a cutting torch or plasma cutter on fiberglass? Or did you tell em they are most likely gonna have to do tons of final trimming and filing to get nice sharp edges and get rid of the fabric strings?

Your right about metal not *allways* being the best. But when your trying to sell something you need to inform the consumer about what it is and the skills needed to work with something like this. Instead of just selling someone some fenders that are gonna cost em 100$ shipped from Aus. and then they are surprised to see that they are fiberglass and they have no idea how to handle it...then end up breaking them or some shit.

Obviously you, or someone you know has experiance with fiberglass molding...but how many of the people who would buy a custom fender have that experiance...they are generally buying a ready to go fender cuzz they dont have the time or experiance...not to mention doing cutting and shaping on fiberglass.

Just some things to think about.


----------



## AutoMini (Aug 4, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1low64_@Feb 19 2006, 09:55 AM~4880233
> *Your telling people your making custom fenders that all they have to do is cut out thier design. Did you tell them they were going to be fiberglass? Did you tell em that a good bump or twist can crack the glass/bondo or paint? Did you tell em that cutting out fiberglass can be a rough job with lots of nasty dust that will make your lungs bleed? Did you tell em you cant use a cutting torch or plasma cutter on fiberglass? Or did you tell em they are most likely gonna have to do tons of final trimming and filing to get nice sharp edges and get rid of the fabric strings?
> 
> Your right about metal not allways being the best. But when your trying to sell something you need to inform the consumer about what it is and the skills needed to work with something like this. Instead of just selling someone some fenders that are gonna cost em 100$ shipped from Aus. and then they are surprised to see that they are fiberglass and they have no idea how to handle it...then end up breaking them or some shit.
> ...


sheeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeet


----------



## CYKO (Feb 2, 2006)




----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

:0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

*Did you tell em that a good bump or twist can crack the glass/bondo or paint?*

Fibreglass is stronger then that, it would twist, and wouldnt wreck the paint.

*Did you tell em that cutting out fiberglass can be a rough job with lots of nasty dust that will make your lungs bleed? *

I know people that have been workin with it for years and notin has happined to them.

*Or did you tell em they are most likely gonna have to do tons of final trimming and filing to get nice sharp edges and get rid of the fabric strings?*

Its easy to cut, get a dremil and smooth out the edges, and when i did my first set, none of the strings came out.


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

***** just tryin 2 give u a hard time...cant knock homeboys hustle


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Not giving him a hard time...not knockin his hustle either...you guys gotta keep in mind that the majority of guys on here have little to no experiance with metal...let alone fiberglass.  If he sells 2 sets...good for him...if he sells 1000 good for him. All I was saying is that fiberglass is generally more difficult to work with, is less durable and is cheaper. Thats why auto makers switched from metal body panels and bumpers to plastic and fiberglass...makes the cars lighter for better fuel economy but mostly because its cheap to produce.  


Anyway....blah blah blah...good luck on sellin em Ozzy....I wanna see who buys some and how they turn out.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

OK i understand where your comin from now, so far i already have bout 6 guarenteed sold...


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Feb 19 2006, 02:02 PM~4882080
> *OK i understand where your comin from now, so far i already have bout 6 guarenteed sold...
> *



Cool bro...keep sellin them bitches. :biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Finally some progress for my fenders


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

IM tryin to get them done as soon as possible for you, i just got other things comin up right now


----------



## Jodoka (Oct 3, 2005)

what do you put before the fiberglass that dont stick on the mold


* sorry my english is bad


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

You have Mold Release... then after that you have your gel coat then your Fibreglass


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

First fender is out of the mold already, i get my camera back in a couple of hours and post up pictures as soon as possible


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Finally got some pictures to post, the first one came out of the mold alright, just need to sand the edges abit i also chipped some of the mold but its still fine... The second fender is still in the mold


----------



## StickyIcky (Jan 14, 2006)

thats hott man glad to see you kept your word about making them and selling them thats real bro hope it works out good, before others catch on to how you make them im a try to make me sum i just recently got into fiber glassing and so far so good im see what i can do but PROPS to you OZZY!

OH YEAH WHY DO YOU NOT USE THE CLOTH FIBERGLASS INSTEAD OF MESH ITS ALOT CLEANER TO WORK WITH BRO


----------



## THE REBIRTH (Sep 28, 2005)

that straight clownin bike is sick


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHAT DO YOU USE TO CUT OUT THE DESIGN


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

jigsaw


----------



## LOWX732 (Jan 15, 2006)

when i fiberglassed the kit came with everything i needed but only in small amounts n there were labled different then what i see in stores.

can you list the names of everything needed to fiberglass. thanks


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 12 2006, 11:26 AM~5031116
> *jigsaw
> *


a dremal works good on glass too


----------



## highridah (Jan 6, 2005)

nice ima have to cop me a few sets


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

are these gonna be for sale???????????????

whats the ticket, shipping from sidney?????


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

hey, are u gunna make these in 26 inch....just an thought.. maybe even some 16 inch ones too


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

shipping is goin to be a gang of money


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

not even like 50 the shipping some were around there


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Mar 13 2006, 02:38 AM~5030920-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No, $35US


That should of answered most of your questions


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i wana be one of the first to have a set


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

to late eric


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)




----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 12 2006, 06:04 PM~5033504
> *
> *



i just need a front one....

give me a eta and total...

got paypal?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Nah, i dont use paypal, i dont trust it, if i sell them, it will either be thru ebay or you just deposit money into my bank account and then i send it the next day...


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

money order????
i dont have credit cards and shit man im only 15


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Yea i will be able to do money orders and shit, i just have to wait for a couple things, then i will start makin em real quick


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

would it be to much trouble to do one like this...

get back at me i want one asap!

why wouldn't you trust paypal?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Mar 13 2006, 10:24 AM~5033675
> *would it be to much trouble to do one like this...
> 
> get back at me i want one asap!
> ...


Nah i cant do one like that, my mold is in a shape of a half circle, you could buy 2 and try join them if u wanted too...

I just dont like paypal, iv been told not to use it, so im not goin too


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 12 2006, 06:27 PM~5033706
> *Nah i cant do one like that, my mold is in a shape of a half circle, you could buy 2 and try join them if u wanted too...
> 
> I just dont like paypal, iv been told not to use it, so im not goin too
> *



how long before you sell????????

one last ?

what is the width 2.5 ???????


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

2 Weeks... I think i will be able to make 2 sets a week if im lucky


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sned me one free of charge to to be the inspector of them ozzy


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

oh n if u can talk to that one guy bout that speedo? i still have it here layin around waitin for the payment so ican ship it out


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 13 2006, 10:43 AM~5033817
> *sned me one free of charge to  to be the inspector of them ozzy
> *


Definatly, but u just have to pay shipping... which is now $95 US for you


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

:roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

2 weeeks atleast can i be the 2ed one ?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

sned him money now eric and u will be first or 2nd


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

naw im kinda borke i won a bid of 3 magazines old lrbs

one of them has casino dreaming :0


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

iu got that issue with the pull out poster


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

do you think you could do one that said detroit or 8 mile? cuz im right off 8 mile in detroit and im still workin on the name for my bike but itd be tight to have a set that said that...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 12 2006, 03:46 PM~5033852
> *Definatly, but u just have to pay shipping... which is now $95 US for you
> *


Thats alot for shipping.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by detwoitwanksta_@Mar 12 2006, 06:37 PM~5034273
> *do you think you could do one that said detroit or 8 mile? cuz im right off 8 mile in detroit and im still workin on the name for my bike but itd be tight to have a set that said that...
> *


what up homie where you at on 8 mile, I used to live over on 8 and lahser. Just paint it on when you get your bike painted. You got any pictures of your bike?


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2006, 05:55 PM~5035018
> *Thats alot for shipping.
> *


hes beein a dick to me its ok he wont get my bussiness :0 :angry: j/p he was joking foo


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by low83cutty_@Mar 12 2006, 08:01 PM~5035090
> *hes beein a dick to me its ok he wont get my bussiness  :0  :angry:  j/p he was joking foo
> *


lol


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 12 2006, 05:59 PM~5035068
> *what up homie where you at on 8 mile, I used to live over on 8 and lahser.  Just paint it on when you get your bike painted.  You got any pictures of your bike?
> *


Is 8 Mile a road or?


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2006, 07:03 PM~5035104
> *Is 8 Mile a road or?
> *


no its a movie with EMINEM as the main character


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Mar 12 2006, 06:09 PM~5035160
> *no its a movie with EMINEM as the main character
> *


cause we have an 8 mile road here and it sucks. 8 mile the movie doesnt have shit to do withthe street or neighborhood or whatever they are talking about.


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

there talking about Detroit 8 mile. A road that divides the city and burbs its right in between Detroit and Southfield. One side is Detroit the Other is southfield. We got fenkell (5 mile), mchnichols (6 mile), mile, 8 mile, all the way up to like 22 Mile is the farthest Ive been but I heard theres a 30 mile


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by the_blackwallstree_@Mar 12 2006, 07:04 PM~5035700
> *there talking about Detroit 8 mile.  A road that divides the city and burbs its right in between Detroit and Southfield.  One side is Detroit the Other is southfield.  We got fenkell (5 mile), mchnichols (6 mile), mile, 8 mile, all the way up to like 22 Mile is the farthest Ive been but I heard theres a 30 mile
> *


What do you mean by mile? Is the Road 8 miles long or? Other then that, what is the significance of the road? Is there like a big mall there or what? Sports Arena? Government building? Is thatthe only reason they make a big deal about it?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Back to the topic of fenders...

heres the pic of the second 1 that came out of the mold


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

are you taking down payments or what...i want front fender by april!


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

not just yet, i got to see how things work out, ill sort evertythin out by the end of this week


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Got the back ( maybe the front i dont know yet ) fender design drawn out, im not sure how it will look, but its only a practice one, the area near the axle, i havent finished designin, ill change it round when i put it on a wheel or somethin


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

What are you going to cut that with?


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

he could use a air jig saw.. they a re lil hand held jjigsaws dat cut clean ass hell....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I can even use an angle grinder, do it rought, then use a bigger vervion of a dremil and smooth it out


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

cant wait to get some like those man that fuken smart idea ozzie or sic who gave u it lol


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 15 2006, 05:43 AM~5051925
> *Got the back ( maybe the front i dont know yet ) fender design drawn out, im not sure how it will look, but its only a practice one, the area near the axle, i havent finished designin, ill change it round when i put it on a wheel or somethin
> *


----------



## detwoitwanksta (Mar 13, 2006)

[attachmentid=504072]


> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 15 2006, 05:43 AM~5051925
> *Got the back ( maybe the front i dont know yet ) fender design drawn out, im not sure how it will look, but its only a practice one, the area near the axle, i havent finished designin, ill change it round when i put it on a wheel or somethin
> *


you should make a fender like this but with the joker as a mural...
[attachmentid=504072]


----------



## the_blackwallstree (Sep 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Mar 12 2006, 09:28 PM~5035932
> *What do you mean by mile? Is the Road 8 miles long or? Other then that, what is the significance of the road? Is there like a big mall there or what? Sports Arena? Government building? Is thatthe only reason they make a big deal about it?
> *


I dont know how long it is but its pretty long. No mall, sports arena, or government building (except for the armory but I dont think thats why). And If Im not mistaken the first mall in the country (North Land mall) is on 8 mile. Each of the mile roads are a mile apart and I think they run East to west. No one really makes a huge deal of it here the mileroads are some of the biggest streets though so you'll see people here reppin there Mile Road if they live on one. People get shirts that say 5, 6, , 7, or 8 mile. and since it is the border between the city and the burbs and one side is mostly black and the other side is mostly white and I think thats why they chose it for the movie. I think Eminem lived on 8 mile, but he didnt live in Detroit he lived just outside of it. The movie, and Eminem is the only reason it got so famous, because you probally couldn't name 3 streets that werent 8 mile. I guess kinda like Crenshaw, Ive never been to Compton but I know Crenshaw, Wilmington, Brazil, Cedar, Piru, Elm, streets because of gang sets and rap songs.


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

ozzy would you be able to ship these to the united kingdom do you think it would be exspensive


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

$52US to ship


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Should look somethin like this


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

Fucking awesome!


----------



## KILLAONEZ111 (Dec 18, 2003)

how much would you charge me if you make me a set that aren't cut!!!

i'll buy!!!


----------



## silver64 (Dec 18, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1957wolseley_@Mar 15 2006, 03:27 PM~5054819
> *ozzy would you be able to ship these to the united kingdom do you think it would be exspensive
> *


make your own out of metal fool


----------



## 1957wolseley (Sep 1, 2005)

im gonna i only asked


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

whats the deal on these..in production or wha..i just need one not a set


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I got orders happenin now, i just have bout 3 sets then i will be takin orders off anyone


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Mar 27 2006, 02:53 AM~5126812
> *I got orders happenin now, i just have bout 3 sets then i will be takin orders off anyone
> *


how bout i pay you and send me one you got


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I guess you fonud the pics Bone Collector


----------



## the bone collector (Oct 7, 2005)




----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its been almost 5 months now and i still dont have much progress, i am still working on my 2nd test set, and there comin out pretty good

I have thought of some better ways of these bein made, and they will be able to be made real fast, i got do 10 a day if i had the orders and money, i just gotta wait for my prices and quotes, then i can work out final prices, shippin prices, and even cheaper prices if you by more

Once i have every thing sorted i will start takin orders, so fdar i have at least 20 fenders that need to be made for people

This set is really thin, the final fenders will be alot better


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Still tryin to organise a quicker way to get these made, i have got in contact with a few businesses to help me out and make these alot quicker.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

looks like going through a business is way to expensive, im lookin at *$4000* to get it to work out the way i want it

I decided i am just going to do them myself, but instead of having 1 mold i will have 4, once i see how that goes for a couple weeks, i will then hopefully move onto 10 molds and be able to make 10 Fenders every day i work on making them


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 22 2006, 12:26 AM~5471252
> *looks like going through a business is way to expensive, im lookin at $4000 to get it to work out the way i want it
> 
> I decided i am just going to do them myself, but instead of having 1 mold i will have 4, once i see how that goes for a couple weeks, i will then hopefully move onto 10 molds and be able to make 10 Fenders every day i work on making them
> *


Sounds like a lot of work.


----------



## Stitch626 (May 21, 2006)

Ozzy, How much for an uncut set? How soon can you get them made?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Stitch, I already talked to him for you. Ill call you later tonight and tell you the price.


----------



## Stitch626 (May 21, 2006)

Cool. Thanks Bro.


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Trying to work out all the prices now, they will be $75 US for a set, but i am going to work out cheaper prices for the more sets you buy, and i would like to maybe even get some people to get big orders of maybe 20 for real cheap and they can re sell them


----------



## R.O.C (Oct 13, 2005)

can u make them already cut with a design?


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

hey ozzie i want a set are they easy to cut or do the y crack real easy


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by R.O.C+May 25 2006, 02:07 PM~5491122-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yea, they are real easy to cut, and no they do not brake easy, i can even make them extra thick for you just to be sure


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 24 2006, 10:20 PM~5492049
> *Yea, they are real easy to cut, and no they do not brake easy, i can even make them extra thick for you just to be sure
> *



well tell me when youre ready tosell them i want a pair for sure :biggrin: :cheesy:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Ok, i have alist of all the people that want orders, so if anyone wants some PM me and ill put you on the list, i already have about 24 Fenders i have to make


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@May 25 2006, 04:39 AM~5490921
> *and i would like to maybe even get some people to get big orders of maybe 20 for real cheap and they can re sell them
> 
> *


i'm interested for big orders....


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

You got a PM


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

More Progress, got a new and improved mold, its alot better and alot easier for me to make them, i finally know how to make them my self so now i can start production... I still have everyones orders taken down, and if anyone else wants an Order PM me..


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY CAN U TRY TO MAKE ONE THAT WILL FIT THIS?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I can, but then i would have to make up a whole new mold just for that size fender, i would need to have about 5 orders for them, and then i mite make a mold for them


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

OHHH......


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Did my first fender by my self today, so now i will be able to make then whenever i want. Everyone that has a order with me, they will be started real soon



Got some new materials


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Heres the newest fender out of the mold, i got this out real early this morning, the new mold makes alot of difference


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

wow, its nice. so clean. :0


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

EY HOMIE WAT IS THE PROCESS OF DOING THAT?


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

There comin out real quick now, im gettin 1 every 2 days, and hopefully next week i will have my second mold, then i will be able to make 6 a week


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

I have alot of fenders done now, i will be cutting up and painting some fenders and posting them up for sale also

Anyone who wants a set PM Me


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

KOOL MAN.. MIGHT GET SOME FROM YA SOON


----------



## Kandy Drippa (Jun 20, 2004)

damn imma have to get some of these off you when the time comes :thumbsup:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

HAVE UR MONEY ORDER DAMN IT
READY FOR SENDING


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by eric ramos_@Jun 23 2006, 06:35 AM~5651794
> *HAVE UR MONEY ORDER DAMN IT
> READY FOR SENDING
> *


Hurry up and Send, im low on money :biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

i have in an envalope 
and shit
i saw today wen i went to the post office
global shipping 4 .50 and up :0 i think im a do that for it to get faster man


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

u see i have them


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

its in the envelope i did not take a scaner of the mo wen it was writen and shti
:twak: mE


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

Its been 6 days Eric and i still dont got your money order, im sure it will come soon

Also anyone else interested in a set, i can have them to you in less then one month PM Me


----------



## eric ramos (Jun 26, 2005)

lol
ok
man
i send to day
and i send to 4 to 6 day service
sorry for the wait man
im very sorry
but i send today cus 
my bitch ass sister would not take me to the postoffice
sorry man


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

shes a bitcg alright


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

any news... :0


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by deville_@Jun 30 2006, 08:46 AM~5690423
> *any news... :0
> *


I will be sending them real soon


----------



## deville (Jan 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jun 29 2006, 03:52 PM~5690465
> *I will be sending them real soon
> *


cool


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

They also have for the back fender the mounting tab for the area behind the crank


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

If you order a set, you will have them in less then 3 weeks


----------



## sic713 (Jan 17, 2005)

OZZY.. YOUR FENDERS ARE THE SHIT.. I REALLY NEED TO ORDER SOME WHEN IT COMES TIME


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by sic713_@Jul 4 2006, 12:12 PM~5711273
> *OZZY.. YOUR FENDERS ARE THE SHIT.. I REALLY NEED TO ORDER SOME WHEN IT COMES TIME
> *


 :thumbsup: I need to sell them, i have 12 of them sitting in my room for sale


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

save me a pair ill get at you wen i get money


----------



## ozzylowrider (Jun 9, 2005)

TTT Come on people make some orders


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

pm me a price on a trike fender set


----------



## str8 outta denmark (Jan 31, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ozzylowrider_@Jul 4 2006, 03:15 AM~5711284
> *:thumbsup:  I need to sell them, i have 12 of them sitting in my room for sale
> *


ill holla at you ozzy :0


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

I have a non-schwinn trike kit and a regular front end you pm'd me a price but i forgot it how much shipped


----------

